

The Three Minute Rule - nishantmodak
http://blogs.hbr.org/tjan/2010/01/the-threeminute-rule.html

======
nishantmodak
Summary:

3-Minute Rule: what are users doing 3min before, after using your prod?
reveals possible new features/mktg

